# Missing Fishermen off Edgewater



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

They have not been herd from since 9:00 AM yesterday. Coast Guard has been searching since yesterday afternoon. If fishing in the area, please lend a hand in the search. They were fishing out of a white 22' Starcraft with green trim. Pray for their safe return.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Saw the story on the news this morning. Thoughts are with the families and hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## Jimmylee73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Very strange, was the lake rough/high waves yesterday?? Hope they are found and are ok.


----------



## Lunderful (Aug 8, 2014)

Jimmylee73 said:


> Very strange, was the lake rough/high waves yesterday?? Hope they are found and are ok.


I drove through Cleveland about 1:30 yesterday afternoon and it looked fine.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

New's 8 just said found the boat one fisherman clinging on to the boat and that was all.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

They just reported the other is dead. Don't know any of the details.


----------



## Dialed -N- (May 1, 2014)

R.I.P. My fellow fisherman


----------



## Jimmylee73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Man, very strange. That is a decent sized boat. I wonder what happen to capsize it. Maybe hit a wave wrong or going too fast ?? Very Sad


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Jimmylee73 said:


> Man, very strange. That is a decent sized boat. I wonder what happen to capsize it. Maybe hit a wave wrong or going too fast ?? Very Sad


I was thinking the same thing Jimmy! Saw that the winds were up in the 20s in front of that front that moved through yesterday! RIP fellow fisherman!


----------



## Terry UA (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Terry UA (Dec 21, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/fox8.com...ching-for-missing-fishermen-on-lake-erie/amp/


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Such a tragedy. Please OGF family pray for their families. And please be safe out there!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Such an avoidable tragedy.. Too many lost due to bad decisions.


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

I looked at crib cam Monday morning while contemplating fishing ... huge South wind and ... no fishing for me. RIP fishing friend. Very sad, for sure and sending prayers.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

May God bless the deceased his family and the survivor. Having to let go had to tough....


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

My guess is something other than waves. Failure of some sort. That boat should be able to handle some rough seas. RIP


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishinaddict said:


> My guess is something other than waves. Failure of some sort. That boat should be able to handle some rough seas. RIP


Maybe they were anchored and the anchor hung up and they couldn't cut the rope in time?

RIP and prayers to the families and friends.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

I heard they had life vests on but somehow they came off in the waves etc. maybe didn't have time to bucket them. 
Tragic


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

anchored 16 miles out possible but seems a stretch, water would be pretty deep ... god bless them and their families, had to be really tough on the survivor to watch his friend ... I guess that's why you're always supposed to be wearing the PFDs, not just have them close by ...


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you have your life jacket on and half a$$ed snapped and suddenly you're in 5-7' waves forget it, you'll find that it pops right off.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

It's less than 80 feet that far out. Anchoring no problem with correct amount of rope and chain 7:1. Anchoring off the stern would be a problem, but who knows where they tied off. As fisherman it's our worst nightmare. God bless his soul and family.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Very tragic, prayers go out to both families.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Fishinaddict said:


> It's less than 80 feet that far out. Anchoring no problem with correct amount of rope and chain 7:1. Anchoring off the stern would be a problem, but who knows where they tied off. As fisherman it's our worst nightmare. God bless his soul and family.



That's well over 500' of rope ... I seriously doubt many of us carry even 200' ... and yeah, tying off on the stern could be an immediate problem if some big waves came by


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I fished in the lake for 3 years from April through Thanksgiving, sometimes into December. If that lake is rough or you're feeling uneasy that day just turn around. It's not worth it! They are just fish, they'll be there tomorrow when the lake settles down. Don't take it the wrong way, I'm just passing my gut instinct to heading out now. If anyone remembers the howling winds back around the end of July 2011 when the temp dropped into the upper 40's that was my lesson. I'll never forget it.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Just Ducky said:


> They have not been herd from since 9:00 AM yesterday. Coast Guard has been searching since yesterday afternoon. If fishing in the area, please lend a hand in the search. They were fishing out of a white 22' Starcraft with green trim. Pray for their safe return.


Prayers for all and for all who fish Lake Erie she can be deadly


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers be with them


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

There has been no news reports since the coast guard found the fisherman. I think there more to the story once they investigate. What really happen.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are/were OGF'ers? We gotta take care of our own!!!


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

SemperFi said:


> There has been no news reports since the coast guard found the fisherman. I think there more to the story once they investigate. What really happen.


Just like all the news they report they never follow up on any story they report on its so annoying.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

been there,done that.it was a bilge pump giving out 2 hrs. in ran fine several times before giving out.boat had a dangerous amount of water under the floor BEFORE we took wave over the stern.we got a fish on,ran to the back(I was second to the pole)noticed water come out of bilge vent,knew we had too much water in bilge,but buddies weight and wind driven waves took the stern down,stalled the motor and just like that,going down.NEVER TAKE OFF TENNIS SHOES,they are a very good flotation device with foam insoles.everything floatable will separate from the boat(you have seconds and minutes at most to gather as many floaties as you can)DON,T TRY TO SWIM OR TREAD WATER,just lay back,let the life jacket do its job,and float to conserve energy.THE NUMBER ONE THING THAT WILL SAVE YOUR LIFE,A DSC EQUIPPED RADIO.YOU REGISTER YOUR BOAT WITH A MMSI INDENTIFICATION(FILLED OUT AHEAD OF TIME)ONCE YOU PUSH THE "BAT BUTTON"HELP IS ON THE WAY.YOUR GPS AND RADIO NEED TO BE SYNCHED TO RELAY YOUR POSITION CORRECTLY(VERY CRITICAL) CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH,ITS THE ONLY REASON I,M ALIVE AND GIVING THIS INFO.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The reason there is little follow up in cases with a death involved is the fact that court cases will likely follow and the CG or Sheriff will not release info.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, Nightranger. Im glad you made it to be able to share this info. Those are the tips that unfortunately only experience can teach. I have a dsc equipted radio that I haven't sync'd yet, and I hate that every time I go out, it beeps and whines cause I don't have it hooked up. Gonna quit being lazy about it and finish the job now!!! I'm assuming that you aren't part of this threads subject, and just sharing a similar story, but if you are condolences for your friend and his family. Thanks for sharing your story, I know You have taught me something today. Hopefully I'll see you out there some day!!!


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

It is truly amazing how fast things can go bad you feel bad for people I have almost drowned twice and I'm always thinking about that third times a charm I float a lot and I never get in without my PDF on


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We may never know what caused this tragedy.
Prayers to family and friends.


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

Double (backup) pumps in EVERY bilge.... one higher than the other. High water alarm in covered bilge. 
A very wise mariner told me early on..... NEVER NEVER NEVER go out if the waves are taller than your freeboard!
and
if you ever clear the breakwall and think "Hmmmmm......" then before you finish the sentence with "I think it'll be ok,,,,," then stop and go back to the dock!


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Just Cruz N said:


> Double (backup) pumps in EVERY bilge.... one higher than the other. High water alarm in covered bilge.
> A very wise mariner told me early on..... NEVER NEVER NEVER go out if the waves are taller than your freeboard!
> and
> if you ever clear the breakwall and think "Hmmmmm......" then before you finish the sentence with "I think it'll be ok,,,,," then stop and go back to the dock!


Great advice


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

old boat didn,t have enough bilge space for second pump,so I bought a bigger boat and have 3 bilge pumps,one hooked to a different battery. 3 batteries,3 bilge pumps and just last fall I fished in a heavy rain and got to witness all 3 running at once,CRAZY,but worked fine and dewatered boat in seconds.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I used one bilge pump from every manufacturer and this is what I,ve learned.mayfair came installed in new boat and I have changed the cartridge,rule is the most powerful and seems to be the best quality,the attwood was the first to go bad (and was the pump that let my first boat sink). I will be replacing the attwood with a second rule and will never put another attwood in any of my boats due to there lack of quality and dependability.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

One more thing that doesn't hurt for under 50 bucks
Is another extra bilge 
Alligator clips with longer wires and extra long hose
You can always put in the water in boat put clips on any of your batteries throw hose over side
I keep one on bow of my boat
And have never EVER anchored off the stern


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

BeerBatter said:


> One more thing that doesn't hurt for under 50 bucks
> Is another extra bilge
> Alligator clips with longer wires and extra long hose
> You can always put in the water in boat put clips on any of your batteries throw hose over side
> ...


Did that this spring, just like you said. Relatively inexpensive and easy to rig up. Hope I never ever have to use it. But does work, used it to pump out my in the deck "fishwell" when the macerator pump on that went bad... Came in handy.


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Scary part for me was I was 2 miles out in my 18' Lund on the same day they capsized and I got a spun hub. THANK GOD I had my buddies 5hp trolling motor. Going against the 2 - 2.5' waves was scary. Any time I steered too far to the east the boat turned back to the north. It took us over an hour to get in but thank God we made it safely.


----------



## Jeff65 (Feb 3, 2009)

When I did a refit on my 26 footer, I replaced single rear pump with 2 - 2000gph pumps and a 1000 gph mid bilge pump. This past winter I picked up a Rule 4000gph evacuation pump with 2 inch discharge with 20 foot alligator clip assembly. I keep it in a 5 gallon bucket with a sealed lid. I've got this phobia about loosing a thru hull in cold water!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's hard to say what happened without first hand information but even if you had the best pump sometimes bad choices are made and possibly being anchored off the stern was the worst choice. Being on the water at least 150 days a year I can tell you first hand that anything can happen. I was spanked by water from the side while moving forward and if my gunnel height would have not been what it was taking water over the side can be disastrous. Taking one from the rear is almost a guaranteed ticket to disaster and the water can hardly be removed before your craft is caught off kilter and catches another. Running these smaller boats on the big lake is a crap shoot when you have too, but running them out there on a marginal day is a bad choice. I've seen many a marginal day go bad as well as the opposite and having the stress level go sky high while trying to navigate back to port with a very capable craft. You can tell me until your blue in the face how good your boat is on the big water, but until the day comes that it wakes you to your senses then, and only then, will you awaken to the constant danger. 

Ok.. I'm off my soap box now... Guys, I'm just trying to make you all aware that there are times we need not be on that lake for a possible few fish, but.. like these guys, the unfortunate happened. Be safe.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I hear you.i fish sub 55 degree water most of the time and a life jacket will only keep your carcass afloat.i was fortunate enough to have my problems in 70 degree water,but know to watch the forecast,not go farther than my boat is capable of returning from.thats mostly why I night fish so much,right off shore and usually calmer.we have so many weather options today that I can,t even imagine how I did this 20 years ago.ALWAYS KNOW what the weather is expected to do,when in doubt,don,t go out.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Invest in a quality life vest. I picked up a few sterns zip up vests. Very comfortable. If it's comfortable you will wear it. Unlike those awkward orange life preservers. 
I wear it anytime I'm on plane or if it gets slightly bumpy. 
Fish evenings a lot and have a small emergency strobe light attached to the vest. Has 72 hour battery life.


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

You know I still see people anchor from the stern. You are just asking for a swamped boat. use a cheap ball and large ring system. Saves your arms and back. Look it up on line. Learned this in Alaska on a halibut fishing trip Ring slides to anchor and pops it up off the bottom. Save your back and swamped boat.


----------

